# Teaching "Down" or "Lie Down"



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi
Beemo is now 13 weeks and sits on command and gives you her paw. I am now trying to teach her "down". I get her to sit and then lower the treat to the ground and this is when her bum pops up  How to I get her to keep her bum on the floor and lie down?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I prefer not to teach the down from a sit.
I'd start with her in the stand and put my hand with a treat hidden in the palm under her nose between her front paws - she probably will flop into a down to investigate; once she is down remove your hand and let her find the treat - as she stays down to eat it say gently 'good down'.
Once she has eaten the treat have a little play with a toy until she is up on her feet looking at you and then repeat. Teaching down this way encourages the dog to move backwards into a down - handy for if you ever decide to do distance control with your dog - you don't want them creeping forwards on each change of position.
An excellent tip for teaching a secure down is always treat the pup on the floor between their paws - never from your hand to their mouth - as they can anticipate receiving a treat and stand up to get it if they get the treat from your hand.


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks Marzi, I will give it a try and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Another good tip for making down mean down stay is introduce a finish command - so when pup has eaten the treat pat her twice on the back and say finish before encouraging her to get up and play with you and the toy.
Have fun.


----------



## Catherine malcolmson (Aug 31, 2015)

Sometimes an even tastier treat than normal works,we used pepperoni and cheese, he now does down and roll over just with hand gestures.


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

We have actually got it! Roll over is the next step. Thanks everyone.


----------

